# Favourite Rod Stewart song/ women's fave looking male singer



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Maggie May
theres an interesting fade out with a mandolin part at the end.
brings back nice memories this song


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2019)

I've always loved "Angel."  Used to play it over and over when I was a teen and haven't heard it in ages.  Thanks for reminding me of Rod, hypo!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I've always loved "Angel."  Used to play it over and over when I was a teen and haven't heard it in ages.  Thanks for reminding me of Rod, hypo!


The women swoon over Rod and I understand why. From a musical pov the guy had such a unique husky voice. Loved his music.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a few...these 2 to start...












I don't, and have never swooned over Rod stewart, never found him fanciable tbh...but I do like some of his music..


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I don't, and have never swooned over Rod stewart, never found him fanciable tbh...


well you must be the only one then


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> well you must be the only one then


 Wrong!! None of my friends fancied him when we were teens...oddly enough it was men who liked him best, including my ex husband 

Incidentally he keeps telling everyone he's Scottish..he isn't!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Wrong!! None of my friends fancied him when we were teens...oddly enough it was men who liked him best, including my ex husband
> 
> Incidentally he keeps telling everyone he's Scottish..he isn't!!


Im still in disbelief. if that guy isn't universally popular with women, then who is.


----------



## 911 (Aug 28, 2019)

Stewart has been around a long time. He originally sang in a lot of bands prior to becoming famous as a single singer. He had a lot of hits and was popular here in the U.S. I do remember “rumors” of him being gay or bi-******. I’m not sure if any of that was true or not. I never paid much attention to rumors.

I don’t think he fared to well as a crooner, at least here in states he didn’t. 

My Rod Stewart favorite song is “Forever Young.”


----------



## Trade (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2019)

I never found him all that attractive...
But I do think a messy tie and a sport coat are Hot!
Plus I like "Have You Ever Seen The Rain"


----------



## 911 (Aug 28, 2019)

I just thought of another Stewart song that I like, especially while cruising. “Young Turks.”


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2019)

I've always been a Rod Stewart fan and got to see him about 10yrs ago. This song always touches my heart.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2019)

Another Favorite of mine.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2019)

Sting 
Bryan Adams 
Rod Stewart
"All For Love"


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

911 said:


> Stewart has been around a long time. He originally sang in a lot of bands prior to becoming famous as a single singer. He had a lot of hits and was popular here in the U.S. I do remember “rumors” of him being gay or bi-******. I’m not sure if any of that was true or not. I never paid much attention to rumors.
> 
> I don’t think he fared to well as a crooner, at least here in states he didn’t.
> 
> My Rod Stewart favorite song is “Forever Young.”


Yes the band were  'The faces'  (once the small faces) but prior to that, Rod Stewart was a member of the Jeff Beck group, and even before that he was a solo singer in his own right.

.... here at home he has been a Humongous success since he went solo, and getting into older age. Turned mainly to crooning, and it suits him

Yes the rumours about him being gay has dogged him for years.. Long John Baldry nicknamed him Phyllis and Elton John - Sharon, during the 70's,  and  at one time  Elton and Rod were tied at the hip, but I don't think there was any affair between them ..

Rod is more famous in his personal lives for the number of women he's had ..

he gets a lot of stick in the British press for being married to a younger woman who seems  to act more  like his mother at times, and his personal  dress sense (not his stage clothes)  now are more reminiscent of an old lady...














Still despite many ex wives and long term partners, and even more children, he's rumoured to be a very kind man to them all... so long he may continue to entertain us all

This is typical of the sell out shows he does  now....


----------



## Olivia (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## terry123 (Aug 28, 2019)

Maggie May was my favorite, too.!  Thought he was sexy then, not so much now!


----------



## Victor (Aug 28, 2019)

Maggie May, that he says was based on a real experience with him.

A truly unique voice!


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 28, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> The women swoon over Rod and I understand why. From a musical pov the guy had such a unique husky voice. Loved his music.



Voice is great but he had too much of an effeminate thing going on for swoonabilty.     Now a young Bruce Springsteen rocking a sleeveless t-shirt and faded jeans ...yep!



Trade said:


> I Don't Want to Talk About It



My favorite!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

ive learnt a lot on this thread


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

im curious to know who women rate as the most desirable attractive magnetic hot raunchy irresistable  singer 
some candidates:
springstein
macartney
lennon
mick jagger
??


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2019)

I always felt Elvis was an attractive magnet to me. I also think  Springstein isn't too bad either. It's funny you mentioned this now because I was just reminiscing with my sister about my Mom's love for Dean Martin. One of the gifts I got her for her Birthday one year were tickets for her and my Dad to see Dean. I even bought her flowers to give to Dean. She gave the flowers to an usher to bring them to Dean, but the usher said she would have to give them to him herself. He walked her to the stage and she gave them to Dean and then Dean kissed her. When she went back to her seat she kissed my Dad and said "Now the only 2 men I ever loved have kissed me." Years later after my Dad passed away she didn't remember he was gone, but she still remembered kissing Dean.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I always felt Elvis was an attractive magnet to me. I also think  Springstein isn't too bad either. It's funny you mentioned this now because I was just reminiscing with my sister about my Mom's love for Dean Martin. One of the gifts I got her for her Birthday one year were tickets for her and my Dad to see Dean. I even bought her flowers to give to Dean. She gave the flowers to an usher to bring them to Dean, but the usher said she would have to give them to him herself. He walked her to the stage and she gave them to Dean and then Dean kissed her. When she went back to her seat she kissed my Dad and said "Now the only 2 men I ever loved have kissed me." Years later after my Dad passed away she didn't remember he was gone, but she still remembered kissing Dean.


thats amore! that song cracks me !
gotta love Martin coming down that pole on his show. He was a funny drunk i admit.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> thats amore! that song cracks me !
> gotta love Martin coming down that pole on his show. He was a funny drunk i admit.



I have to admit I shared my Mothers love with Dean. They said that he never really was a drinker and that when he would drink on shows it was apple juice. He sure fooled me.LOL


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I have to admit I shared my Mothers love with Dean. They said that he never really was a drinker and that when he would drink on shows it was apple juice. He sure fooled me.LOL


oh i thought he was drunk.


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2019)

Right now the blue-eyed Bradley Cooper (who is married and too young for me) is super attractive as he plays the role of a singer in "A Star is Born" with Lady Gaga. He's a good singer! Great actor! And producer of the movie. I think it's those blue eyes and vulnerability. He's like a hurt little puppy dog and I just want to take care of him lol. He's talented and handsome.

I also like Christian singers like Alan Jackson and Kris Kristofferson (he sings an emotional "Why Me Lord")


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

Lara said:


> He's like a hurt little puppy dog


I still haven't fully shaken off my mother complex either


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 28, 2019)

Lara said:


> Right now the blue-eyed Bradley Cooper (who is married and too young for me) is super attractive as he plays the role of a singer in "A Star is Born" with Last Gaga. He's a good singer! Great actor! And producer of the movie. I think it's those blue eyes and vulnerability. He's like a hurt little puppy dog and I just want to take care of him lol. He's talented and handsome.
> 
> I also like Christian singers like Alan Jackson and Kris Kristofferson (he sings an emotional "Why Me Lord")




I've been a Bradley Cooper fan since Alias.  He's wonderful in everything he does.  Never would've guessed in the Alias days that he would eventually outshine Jennifer Garner.   He did Silver Linings Playbook and American Sniper within a couple of years of each other and you can hardly tell it's the same person ...he's that good.   He was nominated for an Oscar for both of those and should've won both years IMO.

He was married once for a very short time years ago and that actress spoke out about all the red flags she should've heeded before they married.  He's recently split from the model former gf that's the mother of his child after  rumors of cheating with Lady Gaga.   Maybe not the greatest RL partner but is a great actor.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 28, 2019)

As teens, Elvis was our pick all the way.  You learn as you age that outward looks are not as important as the character of a person and how they care about someone and how they show it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 28, 2019)

I have thought Bono of U2 to be attractive.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2019)

Leonard Cohen, (so beloved by the Canucks,) when he was younger. All brooding saturnine charm, with a smile that melted, and exquisite songs sung in that signature voice. He wrote Hallelujah, and Suzanne, ohhh so many others. Little known in America, famous in Canada and much of Europe. He died about 18 months ago or so. Rest well, mon vieux. J’t’adore.


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Little known in America, famous in Canada and much of Europe.


He was was little known in America? I thought he was really well-known here. I really liked his "Dance Me To The End of Love". He's an excellent choice, Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks Lara. Perhaps I made a mistake, delighted to discover he has fans in America also.


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Lara. Perhaps I made a mistake, delighted to discover he has fans in America also.


Well, at least all the COOL people knew him well  I got to thinking though that they made a big deal about him upon his death with his legacy and that helped to make everyone aware of him maybe.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2019)

That makes sense.


----------

